# I gotta do it(JOIN US!!) we've started



## FishingBuds (Dec 11, 2008)

Lose my frigen wieght, I'm bigger than ever now, 5' 10" at 270# :roll: 

It really sucks being this heavy, I can't imagine what other fellas go thru heavier than me. I continue to have health issues simply because of wieght, so I either keep taking meds for my health issues and be the slowest walker in the family, or get off my fat behind and lose about 70# and beable to walk the hunting hills again, race the kids again.

I've been back at the Doc's because of this lazy crap and I'm tired of taking pills and inhalers cause I'm fat. There I've said it =D> 

Had to at least admitt it :|


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2008)

Me too brother....hovering at 260ish.


----------



## redbug (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm with you bud.. I just went to the doctor last Monday and weighed in at a mighty 320 Now I am 6'6" but still need to drop 50lbs 
70 would be great They changed one of my meds that had a side affect of weight gain so I hope that helps I put on 40 lbs in the 2 years i have been taking this drug. 
Salads for lunch and no toll house cookies for me!!


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2008)

Lets form a challenge! I know we could help each other do it. New years is around the corner..... Last year at this time I was 300+. I have been dieting on and off, and been maintaining the 256-265 mark. I want to get down to 220 (short term goal).


----------



## kentuckybassman (Dec 11, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan to me!! I'm only 5'9 and weigh about 220 or so. 
I told myself I was going to "slack off" the soda and junk food but I figured I would wait until thanksgiving and Christmas were out of the way!!
Maybe that's my problem..............I keep telling myself I'll do it later!! #-o


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 11, 2008)

Mine was the stress issue, one point in 2000 I lost it all, from 230# down to 180# great time, sold my house bought another one, well the buyer of my old house fell thru so I ended up stuck with two mortgage payments for three years, I don't smoke or drink(been sober for 15 years now) so food was the get away. Then a back accident in 2006 and they put me on steroids and blume I went.

My problem is everything, meat potatos and a sweet tooth

I need to do this bad, I say lets do it Jim, we can come up with somethen for us, Heck we can call it the chubs club :lol:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm 5'11" and around 300lbs #-o .....I really should loose some pounds. Maybe after all of the holiday eating.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Dec 11, 2008)

I know what you mean! I eat a lot when I'm bored,mad or just feel like eating!!
I had an accident in 05 and broke a few ribs and collar bone and cracked my sternum along with a lacerated liver and a busted spleen plus a few scratches here and there but ANYWAY.I didn't do anything but sit on the couch reclined back eating whatever I could get my hands on!!
Eventually (six weeks later) I was back to work and about 30 lbs. heavier so I decided to go on a diet. I quit the soda(huge difference) and slacked off of everything and even joined The Firm(fitness center) and I had got down to 207 and was actually starting to get my "muscles" back but then we went on our annual family vacation and ever since then it all went downhill.
I'm like you on the smoking and drinking,I quit a long time ago and was delivered from ALL THAT JUNK that I done in the past so now I just take all my aggressions out on food LOL :lol:


----------



## Bubba (Dec 11, 2008)

I know how you guys feel. I'm about 5'8-5'9 and pushing 240. This time last year I was down to about 220, which was nice.....and its just kinda graduatally worked its way back up this past year. Like someone already mentioned, I think I eat when i'm just bored.....When i'm out fishing or something sometimes I have to make myself eat....but when i'm sitting around or at work, I get bored...I get a snack. My biggest problem though I think is I don't get enough physical activity. I always tell myself before every spring/summer i'm gonna get out and start walking/jogging...but then never do. I hate doing stuff by myself, and i've had a problem getting anyone to ever commit to doing it with me.


----------



## sccamper (Dec 11, 2008)

What a common problem. Im 6'4" and 325. Ive got to do something cause this really sucks. My problem is that I just love food. Potaoes, steaks, sweats,ands chips. Its all good and I almost always get seconds, (left overs go bad quick, dont want to waste). Im on my feet and on the go all day, when I get home I am beat. I want to kick my feet up, not work out. I stopped smoking years ago but took up skoal. Quit that this summer and tend to snack at night when I want a dip. Count me in


----------



## ben2go (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm 5'7" and 210.My doc says that my digestive problems are causing my weight problems.He said until I can afford to my gastro doc,I will have problems.I eat very little.Hopefully I'll be able to afford health insurance next year. [-o<


----------



## Codeman (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm in. You guys have seen some of my pics and my videos. I am way to heavy. I'm 6'2" and the last time I had the nerve to step on the scales I was at 340. Not healthy at all. My wife took it upon herself back in the spring to shed some weight that she never lost when our son was born. She started an insane workout regimen and has lost 46lbs to date and is looking very nice. That's a lot for a gal that's 5'3". I am very proud of her not to mention the benefits that I have received from it. :wink: 

I'd love to drop 60-70lbs in short order, I lost 40lbs in 3 months at one point when I was younger. Nothing crazy other than I cut my intake back drastically and stayed active. I play softball in the summer and I would love to knock off 50 before the season starts in May. That's only 10 lbs per month. Lets get this going. Hey if for nothing else it will let our boats draft just that much shallower. =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 12, 2008)

I am in for this!


----------



## captclay (Dec 12, 2008)

Im in on this one. 5'11 at 250. Need to get down to about 190. I too am tired of the meds and aches and pains related to the weight.


----------



## DahFISH (Dec 12, 2008)

At 6'2" 305lbs I'm in. I am noticing its getting much harder to do things that I took for granted 50lbs ago. And I know both my fishing and hunting have suffered from it.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm in too. Actually started after Thanksgiving. I lost quite a bit last time I did this and sorta went back to my old no excercise and eating crap when my wife's work/school/clinical schedule went crazy this year. So I am back up around 224.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 12, 2008)

When you guys start exercising, just make sure you don't do as much as you can starting off. Gradually work your way up to it... it's a lot more beneficial to your health, and it doesn't wreak havoc on your muscles. There's a guy in my military unit that has some kind of walk/run workout that he does, and he's lost a considerable amount of weight utilizing that and changing his eating habits. I'll shoot him an email to see if I can get him to send it to me and I'll make a post.


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Dec 12, 2008)

I was doing great, running a mile a day and lifting weights 5 days a week. Then I hurt my back and it all went down from there. Now I have a bad knee and the running is not a good idea so the high impact weight loss is a thing of the past. It is tough getting old!


----------



## natetrack (Dec 12, 2008)

This is a good idea. I am 6'1" about 325, I work out and jog and run every week. I jog probably 5 miles a week and lift weights. I don't smoke, drink a few beers a month, but love ice cream and whatever else i can get my hands on. I'm pretty sure I could lose the weight I want by cutting back my portions and switching to healthier foods. 

Good Luck everybody


----------



## BensalemAngler (Dec 12, 2008)

I am faith in all of you. You just need to make the commitment and stick to it. Very minor things can have a huge impact. Walking and not eating 4 hours before bed are just 2 somewhat easy things to do to start a change.

I will stop dipping when you officially start on this endevour. They are both addictive and need both support and control.

It can be done!


----------



## Bubba (Dec 12, 2008)

I got it!

We all chip in a buck or two and whoever loses the most by the time of our Dale Hollow GTG next year gets some kind of prize. :lol:


----------



## Jim (Dec 12, 2008)

Bubba said:


> I got it!
> 
> We all chip in a buck or two and whoever loses the most by the time of our Dale Hollow GTG next year gets some kind of prize. :lol:




No need Bubba! I will come up with something. We are going to do this for our Us. We will be Buff by Summer! :LOL2:


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 12, 2008)

:LMFAO: aw heck naw!


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 12, 2008)

Dang guys, what a out pour of chubbyness here, I thought I was the only (political correct) waist bust challenged one here, yet you guys sound so thin on the forums. :lol: 

Yes I poke fun under pressure :roll: - Believe me the wife knows :wink: 

I'd be honored to share the scales with you guys.

May we all be winners here =D>


----------



## Bubba (Dec 12, 2008)

Jim said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > I got it!
> ...




:roflmao: :LMFAO: 

I don't know about that.... :lol:


----------



## Codeman (Dec 15, 2008)

So whats the official start date? January 1st?


----------



## Jim (Dec 15, 2008)

Codeman said:


> So whats the official start date? January 1st?



Yes! 

I am going to track my calories on this site. https://www.thedailyplate.com/ 
This is what I used to drop my first 50 pounds. :shock: 

I highly recommend everyone sign up for a free account *today* and Just start tracking your calories. This way you can see where all your calories are coming from before you start. The Database has almost all the foods in there, and you can even add your own if you want.

I put in my age, weight, and all the info it asked for and then I chose the "Lose 2 pounds per week" option. It gave the calorie count I could eat per day. That is the beauty. I could eat whatever I wanted (big macs, Pizza) as long as I did not exceed my calories for the day. This site was a lifesaver. Once you get used to using the site, it will take no more then 5 minutes to update your calories a day.

And for the first time I am going to take a picture of me on day 1 and then every 2 weeks or month.

If anyone signs up for a dailyplate calorie tracker and need any help with setup, let me know and I can help.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 15, 2008)

Jim said:


> Codeman said:
> 
> 
> > So whats the official start date? January 1st?
> ...



I just signed up, although I think your gonna have to write me up a tutorial or something. :? :|


----------



## Jim (Dec 15, 2008)

not a problem bubba...will do it tonight.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 15, 2008)

Jim said:


> not a problem bubba...will do it tonight.



:LOL2: I wasn't actually being serious....but if you want, i'm sure it would help. :lol:


----------



## whj812 (Dec 15, 2008)

Im kinda in the same boat!! I was in the Army for 6 years during this time I was required to do alot of running and stuff. I went in at 190 and over the 6 years went all the way down to 140-150 or so. Im 5'10 215 now...in Aug of 2006 I got out of the Army I was 50-160 or so.....so Ive put on alot after I got out.

My problem is now that Im out...im not required to run ETC...and I work 50 miles away from my house 1hr-1hr 10 minutes 1-way. I work long hours and by the time I get home Im so dead out I dont feel like running or anything so i just eat and rest up for the next day. Id say I would be ok, if my job didnt require alot of sitting and waiting....working in IT sucks for that reason... I like being outside and doing stuff.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 15, 2008)

whj812 said:


> Id say I would be ok, if my job didnt require alot of sitting and waiting....working in IT sucks for that reason... I like being outside and doing stuff.



Office jobs are nice sometime, but they suck because of this reason..... :shock:


----------



## Codeman (Dec 15, 2008)

Well I signed up, and went upstairs here in the office and weighed  . I'll leave it at that for now. I am going to get a head start beginning today. Good Lord I have a long row to hoe. I have got to get healthy for me and my kids/wife. My goal is 5 lbs per week.


----------



## sccamper (Dec 15, 2008)

I carried a pedometer one day at work. Just over 2 miles by the end of the day, all on concrete. And thats everyday for me. Plus the lifting, pushing, bending and pulling on those cars/wrenchs. The shops around 100 degrees during the summer. When I get home, Im shot. Glad it cooler for now.


----------



## ho_shi (Dec 15, 2008)

im 28 now, fixin to be 29 in cpl weeks

ever since i was 14 or 15 i have weighted 185 soaking wet (im 6 ft 5 almost 6 in well call it 6 6) almost 3 years ago I quit smoking and went to 255 in 3 months!!!!!!!!!!! now i average 245-255... I feel bad, no energy, want to sleep, hard bending over to work. outta breath easily..... I work 8 hours day 5-6 days week sometimes up to 12-16 hours (always on call) and I fish a lot, figure I get lots of exercise that a way, but alas What a Burger is 2 blocks away and when I work late into night they only place open.!!!! so Diet Away!! Lets all shed a few lbs in 09!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 16, 2008)

whj812 said:


> Id say I would be ok, if my job didnt require alot of sitting and waiting....working in IT sucks for that reason... I like being outside and doing stuff.



I am in the same situation - what i do when I am feeling fat and lazy is take a day or tow and work with my good friend in his tree cutting business. Dragging logs and all the other physical work that goes with it really burns of the weight. Since my son was born I have not gone out at all - and my waistline if showing it  

Guess I better get my fat ass up and moving!


----------



## Bubba (Dec 16, 2008)

So here's a good question.....

Do any of you guys exercise during the winter? If so, How?


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2008)

Bubba said:


> So here's a good question.....
> 
> Do any of you guys exercise during the winter? If so, How?



Luckily I have a small Gym at work with a treadmill, elliptical machine, bicycle, and dumbbells. I work around that. I also bundle up and take the dog for a quick walk around the block every day.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 16, 2008)

Jim said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > So here's a good question.....
> ...



Yeah....Thats what sucks now too with me in the winter. I haven't got a space at home for anything like that, and by the time I get off work....its already dark. And I absolutely hate going to a gym, especially by myself. #-o


----------



## baptistpreach (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow.

When I was in high school and in college until I met my wife (hmm) I worked out 6 days a week, and was in good shape. I was at around 165 when i got married.

I am 5'8 and I got up to 210. I slowly saw my muscle vanish, and my love handles grow. I was wowed when I realized that I had broken 200lbs. I had been in a size 32 pants, and kept sucking it in and denied it for a while, then I finally moved to a 34, and then I started sucking in to button those pants, I had some 36's but I never admitted I was that size.

I started to cut back on my eating and got down to about 197, and then I did a soup diet, its a weird diet where you eat as much of this vegetable soup with something different each day (its weird, one day vegetable, one day fruit, one day tomato and beef, etc) I got down to about 190 on that ,and I decided I needed to get back in shape. I joined the "wellness center" at our local university (I get a really cheap membership bc I teach a Bible class there for free!), and I started working out 5 days a week and doing cardio 5 days a week. 

I absolutely hate cardio. I've never been any good at it, I could work out for 2 hours. The fastest I've ever run a mile was like 7:30 and I felt like I was gonna die (that was in High School). I had never run more than a mile and a half in one try. I knew I needed cardio bc I was fat, and needed to lose weight, and I needed to work out because I needed muscle, bc muscle burns more calories than fat. 
Long story less long, I have been working out now for 4 months, I've cut down my eating, and I rarely eat sweets (I never actually had much of a sweet tooth), I rarely drink soft drinks (but do LOVE sweet tea), my biggest problem is this: I LOVE TO EAT. I don't really like much veggies, I just love to eat meat and potatoes, and for me it was important to just start forcing myself to watch how MUCH I was eating. Anyhow, I'm down to a solid 180 now, I might could lose another 5 pounds, but I have muscle on me now I didn't have. I work out and run 3 miles Mon-Fri. I usually have a protein shake for breakfast. I am comfortably back in my 32's again and clothes I had are actually big on me now. I am stronger and faster than I've ever been in my life, and it is such a relief! I'm don't get sick as often as I used to, and there is the sense of pride that comes from being in shape, but more so, getting back in shape.

The wellness center is going to be closed for Christmas break, but I'll use our elliptical machine, and if I didn't have that, I'd jump rope or do something for cardio. I have a small weight set I'll be using (like the olden days of high school  ) and I am going to make sure that the changes in my life are here to stay. 
I always said I didn't want to be a fat preacher, and when I became one (or was at least well on my way) it was discouraging. 

To the guys who have jobs where they tend to be more sedentary (office guys), working out first thing in the morning will give you more energy. I really recommend working out early, before you eat. Lately, I've been doing it later at night, but working out before you eat breakfast is something like 300% more effective than working out at any other time during the day.

I also have switched to doing cardio first, and then weights, and that has made a difference for me as far as cutting fat. I hope it helps, I'll try to post some pics I had from before to now, I put on weight pretty evenly, but there is definitely a good difference in the "then" and "now". I hope this encourages some of you, you can do it! Once you start and get thru the first month, it gets easier and you start reaping the benefits (more energy, better health, more confidence). Stay at it, and say no to those seconds!


----------



## Popeye (Dec 16, 2008)

Lightest I weighed in like forever was 202 back in 2005 while still a Navy RDC. Was at the doctor's office with the wife and for the heck of it I stepped on the scale. I was wearing my street clothes and shoes but stillI was 255. I am 5'10-5'11. 190 is where I would like to be. I HATE EXERCISE, I LOVE FOOD. Carbs and sweets, my 2 favorite food groups. Told the wife all candy in the house gets tossed while she is in Texas. We both snack a lot too.

Jim I signed up with the daiily plate when you first mentioned it (a year ago?) but it was confusing to me. Maybe I just need someone to slap me in the back of the head or something... Stop it Ahab, you do, and I'll tell everyone just how close you are to the coin jug guess.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 16, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Maybe I just need someone to slap me in the back of the head or something... Stop it Ahab, you do, and I'll tell everyone just how close you are to the coin jug guess.




DAMN! I had my slapping hand all warmed up


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok, I will do a tutorial to show you. It is a confusing site but very helpful because you realize you can eat more food if you eat healthier choices.

My thoughts for this round are short term goals with rewards. Whatever my starting weight is every time I lose 10-15 pounds I will eat a meal of my choice with no calorie counting or anything, but then right back to my diet for the next 10-15. That way I do not go too crazy. 

I also plan to incorporate 80 ounces of water a day. Five 16 ounce bottles.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 16, 2008)

Jim said:


> Ok, I will do a tutorial to show you. It is a confusing site but very helpful because you realize you can eat more food if you eat healthier choices.
> 
> My thoughts for this round are short term goals with rewards. Whatever my starting weight is every time I lose 10-15 pounds I will eat a meal of my choice with no calorie counting or anything, but then right back to my diet for the next 10-15. That way I do not go too crazy.
> 
> I also plan to incorporate 80 ounces of water a day. Five 16 ounce bottles.



Can I mix some bourbon with the water?


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I will do a tutorial to show you. It is a confusing site but very helpful because you realize you can eat more food if you eat healthier choices.
> ...




As long as you do not exceed you calorie count for the day you can eat whatever you want! :LOL2:

It's a numbers game.


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 16, 2008)

I am in for this too. I have only been happy with my weight once in my life. I was 190 when I went into college, now a year after graduating I am back around 240 where I started. I weighed myself a bit over a month ago the morning before I started a new job, and I was 237. I have not stepped back on the scale since. My job is very active, and I have been trying to do various lifting with my dumbells, situps, and pushups, but I have been slacking on that due to being tired form work. I don't rarely eat lunch, and eat only two meals daily, but they are big and unhealthy. I think I think I could drop weight fast if I changed up my diet....I just gotta do it  

I will weigh in tomorrow morning for the official start weight


----------



## Bubba (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, I guess you could say I tried to get a jumpstart today. While on my lunchbreak with what little extra time I had(about 10 minutes) I jumped on the treadmill here at the house before I went back to lunch. Then this evening after supper I jumped back on it for a little bit. I realize 10 minutes isn't much, but its more than I would've gotten if I hadn't. I'm gonna try to force myself to get on it more often as I believe physical activity is the biggest part of my problem.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 16, 2008)

Jim said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



You should check out my diet plan in the short story forum


----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2008)

Great article. I especially believe in the berries. I started feeling better...allot better when I would add a 1/2 cup of blueberries to my diet.

https://health.yahoo.com/experts/drmao/16890/7-energy-boosting-strategies/


11 more days guys! We need to stay focused


----------



## redbug (Dec 20, 2008)

Jim said:


> Great article. I especially believe in the berries. I started feeling better...allot better when I would add a 1/2 cup of blueberries to my diet.
> 
> https://health.yahoo.com/experts/drmao/16890/7-energy-boosting-strategies/
> 
> ...



I thought we were gonna try to lose some weight not wax cars???


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 20, 2008)

I weighed myself yesterday morning before work, I actually lost 7 pounds since the last time I weighed myself. I was pretty happy with that considering I have not been trying at all. I will be sure to gain that weight back over Christmas and new years....


----------



## Popeye (Dec 20, 2008)

Gotta go to BPS to buy my map chip and figured I'd stop and buy a bathroom scale while I'm out. Sorta hard to track weight loss/gains without one.


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2008)

4 more days to eat like a pig! Then it's on! :beer:


Lean cuisines, Fruits and vegies, Portion control and tons of exercise. :LOL2:






























Be right back, going to go get a large special pizza. :lol:


----------



## RStewart (Dec 27, 2008)

im in guys. 5'9 and 380 lbs. my biggest hurdle is im lazy. next i drive a truck with my wife. most days, we dont have time to stop to walk for 10 minutes. i do try to walk around the truck repeatedly while im fueling. our food options arent the best. one gets tired of subway pretty quick, although im trying to convince myself that being healthy is more important than enjoying food. other issue is my wife and mother-in-law know how to cook and i LOVE to eat. so when we come home and i get a home cooked meal, i eat til im stuffed. no willpower here.


----------



## ben2go (Dec 27, 2008)

I am unsure how much weight I have lost but I have went down 1 hole in my belt since this thread was started.


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2008)

4 more days =D>


----------



## Codeman (Dec 28, 2008)

I just left the Chinese buffet. I plan to start tomorrow. My goal right now id 50lbs off by May 1st. 

Are we going to start a new thread for sign up and to track everyone?


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 28, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Gotta go to BPS to buy my map chip and figured I'd stop and buy a bathroom scale while I'm out. Sorta hard to track weight loss/gains without one.



Which map chip did you finally decide on??


----------



## Popeye (Dec 28, 2008)

I got the Navionics East chip. It has Illinois and Tennessee. Not planning on much Wiscoland fishing (at least with the boat) so I went with the one that had both here and Dale Hollow. Guess that means I'm pretty much determined to go this next October.

I tried that daily plate thing again and just get lost and confused. I can probably keep track easier on an excel spreadsheet. I'll thinkI'll carry a wheel book with me to record what I eat and then enter it in Excel on a daily basis. Also got a bathroom scale that tracks weight gains and losses from weigh in to weigh in. Didn't get the one that tracks your entire weight loss history though.


----------



## Jim (Dec 31, 2008)

It's time fellas. Let it out of your system.

*ALL YOU CAN EAT TILL MIDNIGHT! *

:beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 31, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Also got a bathroom scale that tracks weight gains and losses from weigh in to weigh in.




I saw that scale:


----------



## sccamper (Jan 1, 2009)

I used the calorie counter when this thread was started and started to exercise at bit more but slipped into the holiday long weekend. Im back on now. 

Couple things I hadnt realized until I used the counter, serving sizes on food packages are a lot less then I serve; and Zaxbys wings and things meal is EVIL. Who would have thought chicken could be that bad for you.


----------



## Jim (Jan 1, 2009)

sccamper said:


> I used the calorie counter when this thread was started and started to exercise at bit more but slipped into the holiday long weekend. Im back on now.
> 
> Couple things I hadnt realized until I used the counter, serving sizes on food packages are a lot less then I serve; and Zaxbys wings and things meal is EVIL. Who would have thought chicken could be that bad for you.




Just weighed myself. 272 :shock: 

Its on


----------



## Jim (Jan 1, 2009)

I know what you mean. I do serving sizes now with this diet. A serving size of wheat thins is like 16 crackers. Normally with a sandwich its a whole bag.

16 crackers is 130 or so calories. The whole bag has to be 2k plus. :shock:


----------



## sccamper (Jan 1, 2009)

Home cooked food is kind of tricky to track on the counter. Or its to time consuming for me to track down every ingrediant that goes in to a meal.


----------



## Jim (Jan 1, 2009)

sccamper said:


> Home cooked food is kind of tricky to track on the counter. Or its to time consuming for me to track down every ingrediant that goes in to a meal.



I agree but on the daily plate, you do it once, your ingredients always stay there or you can make it a meal and just enter a meal....time consuming for sure.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm basically cutting out the snack and super sized portions. Not gonna exercise because, well, I hate exercising. I do have to really limit myself on the snacks though. My wife got me a super sized 5 pound bag of salted in the shell peanuts and I looked on the label 160 cal per serving and 56 servings in the bag. 8960 calories in that bag :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 1, 2009)

I have the opposite problem with trying to keep weight on (high metabolism), but my wife is on a diet right now and has lost 3lbs in the last week. The diet involves eating 5 meals a day. She does the North American Slim Down program by Larry North. It comes with a day planner type guide and has all types of guides for at-home meals and for restaurants. She doesn't do any type of exercise program, unless you count keeping up with grandkids when they're at the house. Oh, the diet also includes "cheat" days, so we ate at Taco Bell last night before we went to see a movie.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm counting points(weight wacthers) I used it before back in2000, I lost 60+ pounds with it then, its easy for me, just my style, Good luck with everyone, hopefully in just a few days we'll start hearing some reports on how much better we feel :wink:


----------



## dougdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Best of luck to all of you guys, my bag wasn't the weight, 5'6 only 160, but I was a heavy smoker, got tired of the hack, bad breath, stale smoke smell, ect. ect ect.. Well, I did it, it will be 5 yrs. in Aug, WOW do I feel bettler, I now have more energy then my 20 and 27 year old kids. 
can out run them too. 

DON'T GIVE UP GUYS, IT IS FOR YOUR OWN HEALTH AND YOU ALL KNOW IT, GITTER DONE, I DID. :mrgreen:


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 1, 2009)

My wife did the points counting program also, and it worked. 8)


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 1, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> My wife did the points counting program also, and it worked. 8)



Cool 8) My wife started it back then and asked me to join her so I did(good husband) it was easy and quick to check for me, I was 230 and went down to 180, The restuarant books helped along with the grocery ons, I ate at Subway alot :lol:


----------



## shamoo (Jan 1, 2009)

You guys can do it, anyone try not eating after a certain time, say like 8 O'clock. If ya feel hungry maybe just drink some water. Just trying to help out.


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2009)

Day 1 is in the books. Not cranky yet. Have not beat the kids or the dog. A couple more days and the cold sweats and shivers should be gone. :LOL2:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 2, 2009)

get off your *fat butts* and go on a run or long walk every nite

you can eat all the twinkys you want! :mrgreen: 

lol sorry i have the movie fat camp running threw my head rite now


----------



## CTAngler481 (Jan 2, 2009)

Is it too late to join you guys?! I have been looking for some motivation and I just got a membership at a local gym for Christmas. At 19 years old, 6' 2" and 290, it aint fun at all. I started the diet last month and lost 5 pounds, but I am just getting started!

You guys are awesome for starting this =D> 

Before Picture


----------



## shamoo (Jan 2, 2009)

CTAngler481 said:


> Is it too late to join you guys?! I have been looking for some motivation and I just got a membership at a local gym for Christmas. At 19 years old, 6' 2" and 290, it aint fun at all. I started the diet last month and lost 5 pounds, but I am just getting started!
> 
> You guys are awesome for starting this =D>
> 
> Before Picture


Thats a big negative, its never too late my friend, glad you joined up before it IS too late :wink:


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 7, 2010)

So hows everyone been doing on their weight?

I got down to around 230 and held it there for all of 2009(well almost) and well some worry's have came(you know job stuff from all the economy crap) and I did what I do best with worries and I ate!

I've went back up to 250 #-o so, Im back on again, can't ever give up I guess no matter how many times I fall [-o<


----------



## Popeye (Dec 7, 2010)

If I member right, I got down into the low 220's and am back up to 239 last night. My boss has to have his knee replaced and before surgery the doc said he should lose some weight. He started Jenny Craig and in 2 months dropped 45 pounds. Of course he was nearly 350 to start. Almost makes me wonder about it. He did say that the portion size was the hardest adjustment.

I hate portion control when I have stuff like this around:


----------



## richg99 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hmmmm.... I am new on this board. Just stumbled on this thread. At age 71 and 270 ( 6'2) I need to drop some weight. 

One week ago I joined WeightWatchers. I did their NEW program for one week. I didn't seem to miss out on much. Maybe I am doing something wrong, but...by the end of the first week...I still had some points left over?????

Stupid me, I only weighed myself on their machine on the first day...so...I cannot tell if I gained or lost or held my own. Can't find the time to go to a meeting either. 

All that I can say for sure...if I am losing weight, and still enjoying most of the foods that I love..... this program will be a good one for me. The new E (internet) program costs about $41.00 a month. Which is a lot....but worth it if it works! They said I could cancel at any time.

They have it set up on the internet...so I track everything that way..No way am I going to be carrying around a notebook and look up paper charts. Yesterday, I bought a "smart phone" and I understand that the program can be accessed that way, too. That would be best for me, because I could look up a burger or whatever BEFORE I bought it and ate it.

We shall see....rich


----------



## Jim (Dec 8, 2010)

Good luck Rich! Stick with it!


----------



## fender66 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hmmm....first time I've seen this post. Started before I even joined.....and with that in mind, I might qualify for a ghost rider "in" maybe. Decided about 3 months ago that I needed to lose weight. I'm 6'2 and was then hanging right at 220lb. Today...I'm at 209lb. Hasn't been that bad, but I still need to lost another 10lb before I'm where I want to be. The portion issues finally have stopped bothering me and I'm not hungry ALL the time any more. That was really tough at times. Now the hard part, with the season, is cookies. I LOVE cookies. All in moderation and hopefully it will still keep falling. Best of luck to all working on this.


----------



## BaitCaster (Dec 8, 2010)

Just saw this thread for the first time. I'm 6' 2" - 245 lbs. I would like to be 210. With 2 young kids at home and a sedentary job (I sit at a desk all day) I have a hard time losing weight. My love of beer and wings doesn't help either!!


----------



## DuraCraft (Dec 8, 2010)

I just found this one too! Man, what a great idea! I was just at Dr. last week, and she scolded me about weight. I am about the same as Fender (Chris?) at 6'2", 210 lbs. Almost 62, and for first time in my life, I had to go on high blood pressure meds. I am convinced that we all can control this stuff with exercise. My GA neighbor is 77, works everyday as a teacher like he cannot afford to buy grits (he can - retired Navy commander!), and walks 7 miles EVERY day! The only health problem he has had is prostate cancer, which, I was told, about every man 70 or more will get, though not fatal at that age.

Anyway, I'm in! I have been walking every day, not so much at first, but want to pick it up. I have very bad back/neck issues with severe pain most days, but hey, man we have to do this! As they say around here - let's get 'er done...


----------



## poolie (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks like I've got to join the team too. Finally broke down and had a physical the other day, having not had one in remember-able history. Just passed my mid 40's and figure no matter how much I dislike going to the doctor, I dislike the idea of keeling over dead a little bit more.

The blood work won't be back for a week or so, but so far the results are that I'm borderline having high blood pressure and I'm a couch potato. To combat that I need to lose weight, cut a ton of sodium out of my diet and get back on an exercise routine. I'm not a fan of taking drugs so this is the route I had to take. Weight wise I only need to drop 10-15 lbs so isn't that daunting of a task.

One trip through my neighborhood is a 30 minute brisk walk. Started that Monday evening and looking at all the Christmas lights make for a nice walk. January will be a different story.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Count me in..... 5'6" and 245....  

Did this thread turn into the tinboats biggest loser thread...????????

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6584&hilit=loser

Outdoorsman...


----------



## Outdoorsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Copied and pasted from my Nov. 2010 post on the biggest loser thread...

"Ok..here I go again....copied and pasted from my Sept 09 post (when I was "Monarkman")...

Aug. 24 = 263
Aug. 31 = 257
Sept. 4 = 254.5 - Thank goodness for yardwork on hot days...
Sept. 11 = 252
Sept. 14 = 250.5
Sept. 18 = 248
Sept. 21 = 252 - Damn weekend...
Sept. 23 = 250
Oct. 2 = 247 
Oct. 15 = 243

Starting up again with a new (stronger) additude to stick with it...even with Thanksgiving tomorrow.....
Nov. 24 @ 248"

So where are we going to track current progress....here or biggest loser thread..???

Outdoorsman.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 8, 2010)

OK I just got back from my very FIRST WeightWatchers meeting. Lost nearly 7 lbs in the first week ( I started off fat, remember)..and never really felt a bit hungry. I didn't skip my one or two scotch's at night, either. 

Since, under their "new" program, I had a lot of "points" to work on..I never felt deprived. We shall see for the future..but...for now...I am happy.

Oh yea...I attended this meeting today with about 60 large and small women and only three or four guys. At least I wasn't the largest in the room of either sex. It was funny watching most of them shedding sweaters and shoes and God only knows what else when they weighed in. 

I was weighed in originally with my shoes on...and I am NOT taking them off to get a better reading.

Ha! Rich


----------



## fender66 (Dec 8, 2010)

Good job Rich....keep it up and off!  

ooh...that kind of sounds dirty. #-o


----------



## freetofish (Dec 8, 2010)

Count me in too. 6'1" and 240. disgusting isn't it that we have let ourselves get to this place. I am very active with big gardens, going to the gym 3 times a week and my bicycle riding. I ride, weather permiting 12-15 miles a day, 3 times a week. We did a 140 mile trip in 3 1/2days last spring. what kills me is I LOVE FOOOOD.
Lets do this thing.


----------



## wasilvers (Dec 8, 2010)

I didn't loose the weight this year like I wanted, but now... We started a Biggest Loser contest at work - put some money on anything and I am competing! Today was our first week's weigh-in - I was the biggest loser at 2.25% of my total weight. 8) 

I'm 6'1 and 227 (well, 221 now!), I want to be around 200 come February (the first volleyball tourney of 2011).

My current plan is just watching calories. Found some calorie counter's online and a program (diet & exercise) for my phone. I should only consume about 1500 calories a day to lose 1-2 pounds a week - doing no exercise. I play vball so that could go up.
So by just watching calories of what I eat, I can lose 5+ pounds in one week!

The current plan is this
Breakfast is instant oatmeal - apples and cinnamon - 120 calories
lunch is subway - turkey sub, baked chips, and water - about 350 calories
dinner is a mix, but I try to stay around 400 calories if I cook, if the wife cooks... I eat in moderation and use my snacks later
snacks are grapes (3 calories a piece), strawberries (5 calories), salad (not sure, but very low - special dressing at 35 calories a serving)
Drinks = water only - zero calories
I can eat like a horse and still only get to 1200-1500 calories in a day. And if I'm forced to eat out because of the job, it isn't the end of the world. 
Also, I ate my first veggie burger ( use a portabella mushroom cap in place of meat) - with the seasonings I used, it was a VERY tasty meal. I give it at 8.5 out of 10 on the good burger scale


----------



## richg99 (Dec 8, 2010)

Just wanted to throw in something in that the group leader said today....

She said that the "old plan" used calories...as if all calories were the same. The new plan uses calories but (somehow) figures in how much your body burns up just digesting the stuff. 

Her comparison was a 100 calorie packet of cookies versus a 100 calorie high fiber granola bar. Apparently, the body uses a lot of BTU's ( or something) digesting and burning up the granola bar. It uses almost NO calories digesting the cookies. So, one thing ....cookies.... get high points........ and the granola bar gets low points. Makes sense to me.

Rich

p.s. I am not CERTAIN that a granola bar was her example..I forgot. RG


----------



## DuraCraft (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, I had a wake up call last week - a friend who was only late 50s died suddenly of a heart attack. He had been having chest pains, etc., and doctor said it was ACID REFLUX - NO! It was not! Gave him medicine for acid, etc., and the result was the loss of this man. So, we must make sure our doctors just do not brush us off like this. It is hard to believe that still in 21st century, doctors are saying real heart problems are heart burn. I have learned that about the only way they can tell for sure is to do a camera into the vein/artery of heart.

Sorry for the rant, but since we are on losing weight and health issues, and, this is so recent for me - we must be more pro-active.


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 9, 2010)

richg99 said:


> OK I just got back from my very FIRST _*WeightWatchers *_meeting. Lost nearly 7 lbs in the first week ( I started off fat, remember)..and never really felt a bit hungry. I didn't skip my one or two scotch's at night, either.
> 
> Since, under their "new" program, I had a lot of "points" to work on..I never felt deprived. We shall see for the future..but...for now...I am happy.
> 
> ...




Thats what I have been doing off and on since 2000, I lost 60 pounds back then with it, Im gonna still use it today, problem as we all have is staying nuetral once we get to our goal. I like the WW program.


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 9, 2010)

Outdoorsman said:


> Copied and pasted from my Nov. 2010 post on the biggest loser thread...
> 
> "Ok..here I go again....copied and pasted from my Sept 09 post (when I was "Monarkman")...
> 
> ...



I think we are using this thread as our story, recording our results on the biggest loser thread


----------



## Outdoorsman (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok...My story would be that I sometimes have severe lower back and knee and leg pain...not hard to figure out...I need to loose weight....about 50 - 60 lbs total would be great...

I will now start and continue to post progress and setbacks (if any) on the biggest looser forum.

See all you guys there.....

Outdoorsman.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok.... going to offer advise as I have had some success in the past and just gained it back. Restarted again last April at 243lbs. Don't count on the diet to keep it off you have got to be active to keep it off. I have not finished dropping yet, but I am down to 177. The biggest change I made this go around is walking. Yes just simply walking :mrgreen: I walk 2 miles every morning, just take the dog out and walk the neighborhood loop twice. During the summer when I had more time (I teach.. so summers off) I did 5 miles a day - two in the morning and then another 3 at night. I do this 5 days a week Monday through Friday and take the weekends off. Still looking to drop down to 170, but the last ten pounds have been hard to lose.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 9, 2010)

Good for you AlumJoe...and great advice.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 9, 2010)

re "Active" walking etc. One lady at the WW meeting was earning BACK 13 points a day doing so much running or something at the gym. She couldn't use it all up... because it expires at the end of every week. 

A number of the attendees offered to buy her extra "earned back" points. I think they are going to have an auction next week... Not really.......but.....they would like to. 

So, getting more active earns me points that I can turn into more eating. Seems fair to me! Ha rich


----------



## Hanr3 (Dec 15, 2010)

Im in!

My story, and Im sticking to it. :mrgreen: 

Went to teh doctors last year, he recommended I lose 1 pound per week. I put on about 5 pounds per year over the past 10 years. So my first goal was to maintain my current weight, accomplished. Then my goal was the 1 pound per week, lost 11 pounds in about as many months. Now that my youngest son is getting married next August, my new goal is to lose about 50 pounds by then.

My wife joined weight watchers about 2 months ago. She lost roughly 30 pounds to date and looks really good. She has like 2 tenths of an ounce to reach her goal. 

Current weight flucuates between 255-260. Im 5'8".
I have NO health issues.


----------



## wasilvers (Dec 16, 2010)

Hanr3 said:


> Im in!
> 
> I have NO health issues.



Except for camping out in the cold with just a tarp! If you lose the insulation, you might have to pack more clothes, or at least a second tarp. :mrgreen:


----------



## Popeye (Dec 16, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> > Im in!
> ...



I'm thinking he was referring to physical health not mental health. :LOL2:


----------



## 12_Tinner (Dec 16, 2010)

I got to drop about 20lbs myself. I'm around 6' and the tire comes and goes like the seasons but it needs to be truly gone this time. Looking forward to doing lot's of walking while shooting pictures in January as well as turning this College diet into more healthier choices. If you don't cook it chances are it's not good for you(cool/prepare).

Good luck guys!


----------



## wasilvers (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm down to 219, from 227 in two weeks - just watching calories. I've eaten out (badly - like smokehouse burger and supersize fries at BK, and carne asada steaks with 4/5 tortillas) 3+ times a week, but still lost weight.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 16, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> I'm down to 219, from 227 in two weeks - just watching calories. I've eaten out (badly - like smokehouse burger and supersize fries at BK, and carne asada steaks with 4/5 tortillas) 3+ times a week, but still lost weight.



Now you're just being a jerk and rubbing it in....aren't you. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

I'm SO plateaued at 210 it's ridiculous. Plus...it's a BAD time of year for the weak...mainly ME! IF I can maintain the 210 for the holidays...I'll not only be happy...but impressed.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 16, 2010)

My boss brought in some cookies from a local bakery and they are disappearing quickly... :roll:


----------



## richg99 (Dec 16, 2010)

Seconds week on WW. So far, I have lost 12.6 lbs ( yes, they keep track of the fractions). That is all fine and dandy...and I can say I didn't miss my usual "unhealthy food" much at all. 

HOWEVER, after the meeting last night, my wife and I went to my favorite Mexican restaurant. A couple of beers; some fried chips and salsa...fajitas mixto....and I am back UP 4 lbs!

Wow, that was fast. Back on the straight and narrow today, though. 

regards, Rich 

Weekly...270-263-258 Goal 238 
( My goal is to lose two bowling balls.(32 lbs)..I can relate to that! )


----------

